
I doomed mankind with a free text editor - ZeljkoS
https://medium.com/@mortenjust/i-doomed-mankind-with-a-free-text-editor-ba6003319681#.uo4lzlbgs
======
Cpoll
Warning: This article is filled with the comments you browse HN to avoid.

